# Gudgeons and monkey loaches



## wildman (Apr 5, 2008)

Hello, I am looking to add fish to a new 29 G. tank. I've had 6 zebra danios in it for a month. I'm considering adding gudgeons and monkey loaches/ botias. A couple of questions:

What are the differences between goo obo and peacock gudgeons? 

Is one easier than the other to keep? More "personable?" 
Are they solitary/ do they like to school? Are the territorial w/ their own kind/ what's a good number to have? 

Would they be a threat to any shrimp I may add to the aquarium? Would they be compatible w/ the loaches? Would the botias be a threat to the shrimp? 

Are both types of fish going to compete for the bottom of the tank? Can they coexist? 

My impression is that all 3 types of fish are realitively easy to keep and peaceful--any other thoughts or experiences?

What have I forgotten to ask? :? :shock: :lol: 

Tanks for bearing with me and for all the help.


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Info on the peacock gudgeon: http://articles.gpasi.org/tateurndina_ocellicauda.html


The goo obo: http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=830+836+2525&pcatid=2525


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

What are these "monkey loaches"?:? I always hate common names.


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

Lupin said:


> What are these "monkey loaches"?:? I always hate common names.


Is it perhaps a dwarf, or chained loach?


----------



## wildman (Apr 5, 2008)

*Monkey*

yeah, it's also known as a chain loach. It's been called a "dwarf" in some of the literature. The species name in the binomial nomenclature starts w/ an "S" and is Looong.


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

I thought I posted this last night. It is the Sidthemunki loach, a dwarf loach. It is the smallest of the loaches. here is a link.
http://animal-world.com/encyclo/fresh/loaches/DwarfLoach.php


----------

